# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Ի՞նչ եք կարողանում ինքնուրույն պատրաստել

## Ռեդ

Հիմնականում տղերքին ա վերաբերում հարցը  :LOL: 
Սկսեմ  :Blush:  Ժարիտ արած ու խաշած կարտոշկա, ձվածեղ, հավի ձողիկներ  :Blush:  Ու մի քանի էլի բաներ  :Blush: 
Շատ կուզենայի սոուս սարքել իմանալ  :Love:

----------


## BOBO

Ինչքան ժարիտ անելու բան կա կարում եմ :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մրգերով լի ափսե :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

լիքը բաներ: խորոված, ամլետ, ձուկ՝ տարբեր պոզաներով, 
ուզում եմ փորձեմ բաստուրմա ու սուջուխ պատրաստեմ: տեսնեմ կստացվի թե չէ  :Smile: 
մի խոսքով միս, միս … մինչև վերջ /ըս  :LOL: /

----------


## Սամվել

> ձուկ՝ տարբեր պոզաներով,


Ձուկը տարբեր պոզաներով.. թե՞ դու  :Blush:  

Ես որ կարում եմ հմմմ... 
Ձվաձեղ.. /օֆֆ չեմ հիշում ոնցա գրվում  :Sad:  :Blush:  :Fool: /
Դե որ շա՜տ սոված լինեմ կարկոֆիլ եմ կարամ տապակեմ...  :Blush:  /Բայց քրոջս չասեք  :Secret: /

----------

Ուլուանա (04.05.2011)

----------


## Արամ

Ձվածեղ մեկել, նենց եմ սասիսկի ժարիտ անում, էհէ՜

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ձվածեղ մեկել, նենց եմ սասիսկի ժարիտ անում, էհէ՜


Սասիսկի երևի սաղս էլ կարում ենք  :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

Ընենց հավեսով վառած պիցցա եմ սարքում :Love:

----------


## Արամ

> Սասիսկի երևի սաղս էլ կարում ենք


Հա՞ :Think:  ես էլ տեսա չեք գրել, ասիմ ինչ լավա, ես մի բան ավել եմ կարում սարքեմ :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

*ՇՈԿՄԱՆԺԵ*

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> *ՇՈԿՄԱՆԺԵ*


Ի՞նչանժե :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

Բաղադրությունը տվեք, ինչ կուզեք կսարքեմ: :LOL:  Ի՞նչ կա տե  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Ձուկը տարբեր պոզաներով.. թե՞ դու


Տնաշեն, առաջին տառը Չ կարդացի, սիրտ կանգնեց  :LOL: 

Տո ինչ ասես չէի սարքում ժամանակին, սկսած սպաս, մակարունով, կոլոլիկով սուպերից մինչև տարբեր փլավներ... դե տարատեսակ ձվածեղներ, հատուկ իմ ռեցեպտով որոշ «ճաշեր» ու մանր-մունր ուրիշ բաներ հիմա էլ եմ սարքում, բայց խոհարարական հավեսս մի տեսակ փախել ա  :Sad:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հիմնականում տղերքին ա վերաբերում հարցը 
> Սկսեմ  Ժարիտ արած ու խաշած կարտոշկա, ձվածեղ, հավի ձողիկներ  Ու մի քանի էլի բաներ 
> Շատ կուզենայի սոուս սարքել իմանալ


Պոմիդորով ձվածեղ, կամ որ նույնն ա, ձվածեղով պոմիդոր:
 :Love: 
Ինձանից լավ մենակ մամաս ա պատրաստում:

----------


## Երկնային

> *ՇՈԿՄԱՆԺԵ*


_իմ մոտ միշտ էնքան քաղցր ա ստացվում, որ վերջում սաղ պորցիաները ստիպմուն են ինքս ուտեմ…_

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Երեխեք, էտ շոկմանժեի ռեցեպտը գրեք էլի մեկդ, հեսա գնում եմ տուն, ուզում եմ սարքեմ  :Nyam:

----------


## Երկնային

> Երեխեք, էտ շոկմանժեի ռեցեպտը գրեք էլի մեկդ, հեսա գնում եմ տուն, ուզում եմ սարքեմ


_թող Հայկօն գա գրի, որովհետև եթե ես ասեմ, քո մոտ էլ էնքան քաղցր կստացվի, որ ուտել չի լինի_

----------


## masivec

Ձվաձեղ բաստուրմայով ու սուջուխով :Nyam:  :LOL:  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

Ձվածեղ, նրբերշիկ - եփած, տապակած, մեկ-մեկ էլ պիցցա եմ սարքում։  :Nyam:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Պոմիդորով ձվածեղ, կամ որ նույնն ա, ձվածեղով պոմիդոր:
> 
> Ինձանից լավ մենակ մամաս ա պատրաստում:


Ոնց ա զգացվում, որ իմ սարքած պոմիդորով ձվածեղը չես կերել :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ոնց ա զգացվում, որ իմ սարքած պոմիդորով ձվածեղը չես կերել


Դու յուղը ե՞րբ ես գցում :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դու յուղը ե՞րբ ես գցում


Ձեթ եմ գցում, յուղ չեմ գցում: 
Հենց որ սկսում ա եռալ, էտ ժամանակ:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

ձվածեղը ո՞րն ա , ձվաձեղն ա՞ , ուրեմն ես սաղիցդ լավ եմ սարքում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ձվածեղը ո՞րն ա , ձվաձեղն ա՞ , ուրեմն ես սաղիցդ լավ եմ սարքում


Ձվածեղը չի ձվաձեղ, այլ ձվաձեղն ա ձվածեղ :LOL: 
Մինչեւ մի օր չսարքես գանք ուտենք, չեմ հավատա :Tongue:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ձվածեղը չի ձվաձեղ, այլ ձվաձեղն ա ձվածեղ
> Մինչեւ մի օր չսարքես գանք ուտենք, չեմ հավատա


որ չսարքեմ , ո՞նց եք ուտելու  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> որ չսարքեմ , ո՞նց եք ուտելու


Մենք կպատկերացնենք որ դու սարքել ես :LOL:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Մենք կպատկերացնենք որ դու սարքել ես


դե հետն էլ պատկերացրեք , որ էկել եք  :Cool:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> դե հետն էլ պատկերացրեք , որ էկել եք


Արդեն պատկերացրեցինք, որ կերել ենք քո սարքած ձվածեղը... իմ սարքածը ավելի լավն ա :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

Ես փոքր ժամանակ կարողանում է կոկա-կոլայի շշից թակարդ պատրաստել, որը կենդանի մուկ էր բռնում (առանց մկանը սատկացնելու) :LOL: 

Հաա, մեկ էլ լավ կոֆե եմ դնում :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ձեթ եմ գցում, յուղ չեմ գցում: 
> Հենց որ սկսում ա եռալ, էտ ժամանակ:


Ես էլ եմ տենց անում, բայց ձեթով սկի չեմ էլ փորձել, համո՞վ ա որ :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես էլ եմ տենց անում, բայց ձեթով սկի չեմ էլ փորձել, համո՞վ ա որ


Շատ :Hands Up:  Մի օր կսարքեմ, կհրավիրեմ: :Wink:

----------


## Moon

հմմ...ես խոհանոցում վարպետ չեմ...վարպետը տատիս ա...
Բայց պիցցա սարգելու համար խելքս գնումա...ավելի շուտ արդյունքի համար ա խելքս գնում...
Քյավառագաթա եմ շատ սիրում, դե կամաց կամաց սովորում եմ...հե հե... :Tongue:

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ ես շատ համով մրգային պիրոգ եմ կարողանում պատրաստել :Blush:  շատ համով սուրճ ու էլի շատ բաներ :Love:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Շատ Մի օր կսարքեմ, կհրավիրեմ:


 :Ok: Հետո էլ մի օր իրար հետ կսարքենք, մնացածին կհրավիրենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Enigmatic

ուխ հեսա բլինչիկի լիստերն եմ սարքելու :Hands Up:  նենց եմ սիրում :Nyam:  համ սարքում եմ համ թրցնում եմ վրայից ուտում :Blush:  իսկ նենց հենց բլինչիկը տենց չեմ սիրում ուտել

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հետո էլ մի օր իրար հետ կսարքենք, մնացածին կհրավիրենք


 :Yes:

----------


## Kita

> Ես էլ եմ տենց անում, բայց ձեթով սկի չեմ էլ փորձել, համո՞վ ա որ


վայյյյյ......ես յուղով բան չեմ պատրաստում, միայն ձեթ :Smile: 



> Իսկ ես շատ համով մրգային պիրոգ եմ կարողանում պատրաստել շատ համով սուրճ ու էլի շատ բաներ


Յիաաաա :Smile:  ստանամ :Tongue: 



> ուխ հեսա բլինչիկի լիստերն եմ սարքելու նենց եմ սիրում համ սարքում եմ համ թրցնում եմ վրայից ուտում իսկ նենց հենց բլինչիկը տենց չեմ սիրում ուտել


ես էլ :LOL:  իտոգում երևի մի 150 սարքում եմ, որից 50ը ընթացքում ուտում :LOL: 

Դե ես ամեն ինչ էլ լավ եմ սարքում :Blush: , եթե ուզում եմ սաքրել ու + սարքծս սիրում էլ եմ, ուրեմն :Hands Up:

----------


## Enigmatic

> վայյյյյ......ես յուղով բան չեմ պատրաստում, միայն ձեթ
> 
> Յիաաաա ստանամ
> 
> 
> ես էլ իտոգում երևի մի 150 սարքում եմ, որից 50ը ընթացքում ուտում
> 
> Դե ես ամեն ինչ էլ լավ եմ սարքում, եթե ուզում եմ սաքրել ու + սարքծս սիրում էլ եմ, ուրեմն


հա :LOL:  Կիտ լսել եմ դու էլ ես շատ համով սարքում,մանավանդ պիրոգ :Love:

----------


## Kita

> հա Կիտ լսել եմ դու էլ ես շատ համով սարքում,մանավանդ պիրոգ


էտ նրանից է, որ երեխեքը միայն մանավանդ պիրոգից են շատ կերել :LOL:  քաղցրավենիք էլի :Cool:

----------


## Մանե

> ուխ հեսա բլինչիկի լիստերն եմ սարքելու նենց եմ սիրում համ սարքում եմ համ թրցնում եմ վրայից ուտում իսկ նենց հենց բլինչիկը տենց չեմ սիրում ուտել


ես էսօր ահագին սարքել եմ ու ահագին թռցրել.լավերից ենքան էի թռցրել,որ երբ չէր ստացվում,էլ ուտելս չէր գալիս,թափում էի :LOL: 
համով պիցցա եմ սարքում :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> համով պիցցա եմ սարքում


Ես էլ, բայց միշտ վառվումա :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

> Ես էլ, բայց միշտ վառվումա


Իմ սարքածը չի վառվում :Tongue: համեցի :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Իմ սարքածը չի վառվումհամեցի


դե Նար տարիա բանա մանա, կգամ կտենամ :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

ինքնուրույն կարող եմ կանար թեյ եփել  :LOL:

----------


## Kita

> ինքնուրույն կարող եմ կանար թեյ եփել


փաստորեն սև թեյ չե՞ս կարող, բա կոֆե :Think:  տուն տանելու տղա չես հեչ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

անուն չգիտեմ.... սեփական ռեցեպտադարանից միակ ռեցեպտը

Ուրեմն... հացի կամ լավաշի մեջ դնում եք երշիկ, պանիր, տոմատի մածուկ կամ կետչուպ, մի քիչ կարագ ու էս ամբողջ զանգվածը դնում եք միկրոալիքային վառարան: Չգիտեմ ինչ ա ստացվում, բայց էս 10 տարի է, դա եմ կարում սարքել

աղի թան եմ կարում սարքել, մեկ էլ տորթի կրեմ

ահագին էլ բան գիտեմ :Shok:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> անուն չգիտեմ.... սեփական ռեցեպտադարանից միակ ռեցեպտը
> 
> Ուրեմն... հացի կամ լավաշի մեջ դնում եք երշիկ, պանիր, տոմատի մածուկ կամ կետչուպ, մի քիչ կարագ ու էս ամբողջ զանգվածը դնում եք միկրոալիքային վառարան: Չգիտեմ ինչ ա ստացվում, բայց էս 10 տարի է, դա եմ կարում սարքել
> 
> աղի թան եմ կարում սարքել, մեկ էլ տորթի կրեմ
> 
> ահագին էլ բան գիտեմ


 :Shok:  Ահագինա...  :Jpit: 

Այդպիսի բան չկա , որ ինքնուրույն չկարողանամ պատրաստել  :Tongue: , բայց դե նենց մսախառնա-հոտավետ շաճատեսակներ կան, սպանեն էլ չեմ պատրաստի...  :Angry2:

----------

Սամվել (07.03.2009)

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Դե բացի տոլմայից ու խաշից` ամեն ինչ:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե բացի տոլմայից ու խաշից` ամեն ինչ:


Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես ուղեղ պատրաստել:  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես ուղեղ պատրաստել:


Թթու դրած չէ համեմունքներոոո՜վ  :Jpit:   :Bad:

----------


## dvgray

> Թթու դրած չէ համեմունքներոոո՜վ


Լսի, յոժ, էս քանի օր ա սիրտտ լավ չի աչքիս: Մի քիչ ավելի քիչ էտ բանջարաբոստանայինից կեր: Սաղ օրը հետ ես տալիս  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լսի, յոժ, էս քանի օր ա սիրտտ լավ չի աչքիս: Մի քիչ ավելի քիչ էտ բանջարաբոստանայինից կեր: Սաղ օրը հետ ես տալիս


Ես բանջարաբոստանային էլ չեմ սիրում: Լավագույն դեպքում ռնգեղջյուրով ապուր  :Love:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լիքը բան եմ կարողանում պատրաստել, սկսած կիսաֆաբրիկատներ տաքացնելուց, ձվածեղից ու ժառիտ կարտոշկայից վերջացրած տարբեր տեսակի սուպերով, ճաշերով և այլն: Միակ բանը, որ մոտս չի ստացվում, թխվածքներն են, բայց դա էլ մանրից կսովորեմ  :Smile: 

Հա, եփածս ճաշերը մենակ եղբայրս ու ավելի հաճախ շունս են ուտում ու ութ տարի է, ոչ մեկի կողմից ոչ մի բողոք չեմ լսել (մանավանդ շանս կողմից)  :Tongue:  Մի խոսքով, լրիվ տուն տանելու տղա եմ  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2009), Selene (07.03.2009), Հայուհի (16.06.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Լիքը բան եմ կարողանում պատրաստել, սկսած կիսաֆաբրիկատներ տաքացնելուց, ձվածեղից ու ժառիտ կարտոշկայից վերջացրած տարբեր տեսակի սուպերով, ճաշերով և այլն: Միակ բանը, որ մոտս չի ստացվում, թխվածքներն են, բայց դա էլ մանրից կսովորեմ 
> 
> Հա, եփածս ճաշերը մենակ եղբայրս ու ավելի հաճախ շունս են ուտում ու ութ տարի է, ոչ մեկի կողմից ոչ մի բողոք չեմ լսել (մանավանդ շանս կողմից)  Մի խոսքով, լրիվ տուն տանելու տղա եմ


Ես էլ մի անգամ խնձորի պիռոգ սարքեցի, ու շանս հետ միասին կերանք: ճիշտ ա, հետո շունս մի քիչ վատացել էր, բայց բողոքներ չկային  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Լիքը բան եմ կարողանում պատրաստել, սկսած կիսաֆաբրիկատներ տաքացնելուց, ձվածեղից ու ժառիտ կարտոշկայից վերջացրած տարբեր տեսակի սուպերով, ճաշերով և այլն: Միակ բանը, որ մոտս չի ստացվում, թխվածքներն են, բայց դա էլ մանրից կսովորեմ 
> 
> Հա, եփածս ճաշերը մենակ եղբայրս ու ավելի հաճախ շունս են ուտում ու ութ տարի է, ոչ մեկի կողմից ոչ մի բողոք չեմ լսել (մանավանդ շանս կողմից)  *Մի խոսքով, լրիվ տուն տանելու տղա եմ :*D


Հեսա, մի րոպե սպասի, մուշտարուն կանչեմ:




> փաստորեն սև թեյ չե՞ս կարող, բա կոֆե տուն տանելու տղա չես հեչ


Կիի՜՜՜-տաաաա՜:  :Telephone:  Աուուուուու՜՜՜՜՜՜ 
Տե՞ս ինչ տուն տանելու տղամարդ ա գտնվել: Հետն էլ՝ շնով:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես ուղեղ պատրաստել:


Ոնց չեմ փորձել: Ժարիտ էլ եմ անում, սուպ էլ եմ կարում ու դաժե թթու եմ կարում դնեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ահագինա... 
> 
> Այդպիսի բան չկա , որ ինքնուրույն չկարողանամ պատրաստել , բայց դե նենց մսախառնա-հոտավետ շաճատեսակներ կան, սպանեն էլ չեմ պատրաստի...


 :LOL:  իմ համար ահագին ա



> Լիքը բան եմ կարողանում պատրաստել, սկսած *կիսաֆաբրիկատներ տաքացնելուց*, ձվածեղից ու ժառիտ կարտոշկայից վերջացրած տարբեր տեսակի սուպերով, ճաշերով և այլն: Միակ բանը, որ մոտս չի ստացվում, թխվածքներն են, բայց դա էլ մանրից կսովորեմ 
> 
> Հա, եփածս ճաշերը մենակ եղբայրս ու ավելի հաճախ շունս են ուտում ու ութ տարի է, ոչ մեկի կողմից ոչ մի բողոք չեմ լսել (մանավանդ շանս կողմից)  Մի խոսքով, լրիվ տուն տանելու տղա եմ


եթե դրանք էլ են հաշվի մեջ, ուրեմն ասեմ, որ ես վերոնշյալ բարդագույն ուտելիքներից բացի, խինկալի էլ եմ կարում եփել /կիսաֆաբրիկատը

----------


## Քամի

> Լիքը բան եմ կարողանում պատրաստել, 
> 
> Հա, եփածս ճաշերը մենակ եղբայրս ու ավելի հաճախ շունս են ուտում ու ութ տարի է, ոչ մեկի կողմից ոչ մի բողոք չեմ լսել (մանավանդ շանս կողմից)  Մի խոսքով, լրիվ տուն տանելու տղա եմ


մի կերպ լրջացա  :LOL: 



> Ես էլ մի անգամ խնձորի պիռոգ սարքեցի, ու շանս հետ միասին կերանք: ճիշտ ա, հետո շունս մի քիչ վատացել էր, բայց բողոքներ չկային


բայց էստեղ փլվեցի սեղանին :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> անուն չգիտեմ.... սեփական ռեցեպտադարանից միակ ռեցեպտը
> 
> Ուրեմն... հացի կամ լավաշի մեջ դնում եք երշիկ, պանիր, տոմատի մածուկ կամ կետչուպ, մի քիչ կարագ ու էս ամբողջ զանգվածը դնում եք միկրոալիքային վառարան: Չգիտեմ ինչ ա ստացվում, բայց էս 10 տարի է, դա եմ կարում սարքել
> 
> աղի թան եմ կարում սարքել, մեկ էլ տորթի կրեմ
> 
> ահագին էլ բան գիտեմ


Լսի, էդ ապրածդ 77 երկար ու ձիգ տարիների ընթացքում մենակ էդքա՞նն ես հասցրել սովորել։  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Ինչ որ հետաքրքրել է ու ցանկացել եմ պատրաստել, փորձել եմ ու կարողանում եմ, մի խոսքով՝ լիքը բան  :Jpit: , մենակ մսեղեն կերակուրներ պատրաստել չգիտեմ, որովհետև երբ արդեն էն տարիքին էի, որ սկսել էի լրջորեն հետաքրքրվել խոհարարությամբ, արդեն բուսակեր էի, նենց որ բանը մսեղենին չհասավ։  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Ձվաձեղ եմ կարում սարքել ու շատ համով, մեկել եփած ձու :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ձվաձեղ եմ կարում սարքել ու շատ համով, մեկել եփած ձու


Ձվածեղ ես էլ եմ կարում սարքեմ, ու էլի շատ համով  :Tongue: 
Համենայն դեպս ախպորս դուր ա գալիս  :Unsure:

----------


## Surveyr

Չալարեցի, սաղ գրառումները կարդացի, ու մի զարմանալի փաստ, ԽՈՐՈՎԱԾ կոչվածը մոռացության է մատնված: Կամ հայերի ճաշակը փոխվելա, վրես խաբար չկա, կամ ռեստորանային բիզնեսը էնքանա զարգացել, որ պատրաստել կարողանալու կարիք չկա, կամ էլ… էլ չգիտեմ ինչից կարա լինի: Ինչևէ,  խորովածը իմ մոտ ստացվումա, ու տարբեր, սկսած ավանդական խոզի+բանջարեղեններ, մինչև  ձկան ու ճագարի: 
  Հա , մեկել վերջերքս բլինչիկի լիստեր պատրաստելու գործում ավելի եմ կատարելագործվել, ուզածս բարակությանը կարողանում եմ հասնել, մեկել թավան մի ձեռքով բռնած, կարողանում եմ  լիստը  շպրտելով  օդում ֆռռացնել, ու նորից որսալ, /20-ից մեկնա փուստ տալիս/ :Smile:

----------

Safaryan (18.02.2009), Բարձրահասակ (16.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (03.03.2009), Հայուհի (16.06.2010), Ռեդ (16.02.2009)

----------


## Dorian

Լիքը բան եմ կարողանում ինքնուրույն պատրաստել. ձվածեղ, խաշած ձու, սասիսկի, սպագետի, կարտոշկա ժարիտ ու խաշած... Մեկ էլ կարում եմ դրսից առած կատլետներն ու պիլմենին եփել ու ժարիտ անել... հա ու բլինչիկները  :Tongue:  Մի խոսքով, աս խոհարար եմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

բորշչ  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մենակ փախլավա սարքել չգիտեմ...բայց կուզենայի իմանալ
Էն մնացած բաները լավ էլ ստացվումա մոտս  :Tongue: , երևի ինքնուրույն, առանձին ապրելուցա  :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

Ամեն ինչ ու այդ ամեն ինչը շատ համով: Նույնիսկ եթե լավ չի ստացվում ինչ-որ բան, միևնույն է շատ համով, քանի որ սիրտ ու հոգի եմ դնում ուտելիքի մեջ, հաշվի առնելով, որ ինձ համար թանկ մարդում համար եմ պատրաստում: 

Հ.Գ. Ինձ համար ոչ թանկ մարդու համար ուտելիք չեմ պատրաստում:

----------

Ariadna (29.06.2011), impression (03.03.2009), Selene (07.03.2009)

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

*Ձվածեղ* ---> կասեին այն հիմարները, որոնք *միայն* ձուն են լցնում թավայի մեջ  :Lol2:  :LOL: 
P.S. Հանդիպել եմ այդպիսի մեկին  :Lol2:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մրգային ժելե, ասել է թե՝ դոնդող սարքել էլ գիտեմ
ես թաքնված տաղանդ եմ

----------

aragats (05.05.2011)

----------


## dvgray

իսկ ես շատ համեղ չերեզ եմ սարքում: եթե ուզողնր լիներ, կարամ ռեցեպտը տամ: չնայած հայ ենք չէ՞, էնքան չուզող կա, որ ուզող գտնելը շատ բարդ խնդիր ա

----------


## Kita

> իսկ ես շատ համեղ չերեզ եմ սարքում: եթե ուզողնր լիներ, կարամ ռեցեպտը տամ: չնայած հայ ենք չէ՞, էնքան չուզող կա, որ ուզող գտնելը շատ բարդ խնդիր ա


չերեզ ինչ է Դիվ? :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> չերեզ ինչ է Դիվ?


բառերով պատմելը դժվար է: մի հատ մեծերիցտ հարցրա, եթե իրանք էլ չիմանան, էն ժամանակ նկարը կգտնեմ կուղարկեմ

----------


## Ռեդ

> չերեզ ինչ է Դիվ?


Իմ իմացածով չերեզ են չամիչը, օրեխները

----------


## freethinker

ինչ որ գրքում գրած ա կարողանում եմ սարքեմ, բայց ուտելուց հետո ինչ կլինի չեմ կարող ասել  :Smile:

----------


## Ameli

Կարևորն էն է, որ ես կարողանում եմ ինքնուրույն տոլմա պատրաստել, ջիրկ ճաշերի, տապակած կարտոֆիլի ու էդ տեսակ մանր-մունր ճաշատեսակների մասին խոսք չկա

----------


## Աբելյան

Կոֆե, չայ, ուրցով չայ, նանայով չայ, մեկ էլ վերջերս մասուրով: :Nyam:

----------

Ambrosine (05.05.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հասպանիր:

----------

Katka (20.07.2012), murmushka (04.05.2011), Մինա (29.06.2011)

----------


## Արամ

> Իմ իմացածով չերեզ են չամիչը, օրեխները


Էտի չարազը չի ՞  :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (06.05.2011)

----------


## aragats

........Գրեթե ամեն ինչ:  Մասնագիտական կրթություն էլ ունեմ, բացի այդ ինքս եմ առայժմ իմ համար եփում, թափում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էտի չարազը չի ՞


Ես էլ էի մի ժամ գլուխ կոտրելուց հետո գլխի ընկել, որ կարող ա չարազը նկատի ունի  :LOL: ։ Չ*ե*միչով չ*ե*ր*ե*զ  :LOL: ։ Կամ էլ սենց. համով ուտելիք՝ չերեզ չամիչ  :LOL: ։

Լավ, որ հայտնվել եմ թեմայում, ես էլ ասեմ. համարյա ամեն ինչ էլ կարողանում եմ պատրաստել, համենայնդեպս, էն ամենը, ինչ ուզում եմ պատրաստել, պատրաստում եմ, ու լավ էլ ստացվում ա  :Nyam: ։ Հա, մի երկու բան կա, որոնք էնքան էլ ինքնուրույն չեմ սարքում. զանգում, մամայիս մի քիչ հարցուփորձ եմ անում, նոր եմ սարքում  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Մինա

> Հասպանիր:


Բաղադրատոմսը կտա՞ս: :Hands Up: 




> Երեխեք, էտ շոկմանժեի ռեցեպտը գրեք էլի մեկդ, հեսա գնում եմ տուն, ուզում եմ սարքեմ


 *Շոկմանժե*
*Բաղադրությունը*  4 հատ ձու,
100 գր. կարագ,
0,5 բաժակ շաքարավազ,
1 տուփ սև շոկոլադ,
2 գդալ կոնյակ:
*Պատրաստման եղանակը.*    Շաքարավազը բաժանել երկու մասի: Շաքարավազի մի  մասը հարել սպիտակուցի հետ, մյուս մասը դեղնուցի հետ, շարունակել լավ  հարել, որպեսզի գոգլի դառնա: Կարագը հալեցնել, ավելացնել զանգվածի վրա,  այնուհետև ավելացնել կոնյակը, հալեցված շոկոլադը և այս ամենը լավ խառնել,  որպեսզի միասեռ դառնա: Այնուհետև լցնել բաժակները և դնել սառնարանում:  Սառելուց հետո մատուցել:
 :Scenic: 
http://www.recipes.am/:

----------


## kitty

ձվաձեղ
կարտոշկա
ամեն տեսակի կոկտեյլներ
աջարական խաչապուրի
պիցցա
պեչենի
սալաթներ 
ժույլեն
մեկ ել «հրաշք»

----------


## Vaio

> *Շոկմանժե*


Փաստորեն սա լավ կլորիական սնունդա՝ не надо увлекаться.  :Smile:

----------


## Vaio

*Ի՞նչ եք կարողանում ինքնուրույն պատրաստել*

Ամառային աղցան (պոմիդոր, վարունգ, բիբար)՝ էն ել մենակ ամառը!  :Smile:

----------


## Lusina

Ամեն ինչ :Cool:  Մնում ա ուտող լինի :Jpit:

----------

Nimra (24.11.2012), VisTolog (18.09.2011)

----------


## movsal08

երեք հարկանի միրգ պիցցա ժարիտ արած գրեթե ամեն ինչ խորոված (լորի ձվի մսի ձկան)աղցաններ ապուրներ 
Ֆրանսյական որոշ ճաշատեսակներ 
հիմա ել մառոժնու ժարիտ եմ սովորում (չնայած չի ստացվում)
ու տենց լիքը բաներ 
լավ գլուխներտ չտաշեմ մասնագիտությամբ խոհարար եմ :LOL:

----------

yerevanci (08.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն ինչ (ռեցեպտի ու սարքավորումների ջանը սաղ)

Մենակ թե ֆանտազիաս էլ չի հերիքում` ինչ կարելի ա սարքել ունենալով մենակ կաթսա ու սալօջախ, նենց մթերք, որը մի ամսվա ընթացքում պիտի պրծացնես:

Բայց այ ֆանտազիայիս լույսերը որ վառվում են, կարող ա ասենք պոմիդորով ձվածեղի հետ մառոլ էլ տապակեմ, շատ էլ համով ա լինում:

----------

Մինա (19.09.2011)

----------


## Աննամառիա

ես պատրաստում եմ ինքնուրյուն միայն իմ սիրած ամենօրյա ճաշերը  լավ էլստացվում է

----------


## Ruby Rue

Հիմնականում մարդկանց ներվերից համով ուտեստներ եմ հորինում ու հաճույքով վայելով, երբեմն էդ ուտեսները բավարար չեն լինում... :Cool: 
Հետևաբար մի քանի բանջարեղեն ու համեմունք եմ իրար խառնում  ու դառնում ա սալաթ  :LOL:

----------

Tirim-tim (20.07.2012)

----------


## smile:)

ես լավ կարտոֆիլ եմ ժարիտ անում, նրբերշիկ ու ձու եմ խաշում , ձվածեղ եմ սարքում, աղցան էլ եմ կարում սարքեմ, աղ լցնելուց ընթանրապես բան չեմ հասկանում , ֆուրշետի սեղան եմ ձեվավորում , կոկտելներ եմ սարքում  :Viannen 10:

----------


## shatboyov

կոֆե  :Wink:

----------

VisTolog (13.12.2012)

----------


## smile:)

դե էտ մեկը բոլորից հեշտնա :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## boooooooom

Կանաչ գարոխով / երևի ոլոռնա?/ ձվածեղ, համ էլ շատ եմ սիրում: Թեյ, սուրճ և տարբեր բարդության բրդուճ-բուռումներ  :Smile:

----------


## Ամմէ

ասում են ես համով չայ ՝թեյ եմ պատրաստում  :Smile:  մամայի պատրաստած մուրաբայով :

----------


## Parizuhi

Ինձ մոտ էլ համեղ տորթիկներ են լավ ստացվում: Օրինակ` Արջուկ, Կիտրոնով ու խնձորով տորթիկ, Ազնվամորիով տորթիկ ու տենց :Blush: 
Մեկ-մեկ կատակներ եմ անում`ասելով, որ ապագա ամուսնուս տորթիկներ եմ միայն կերակրելու :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինձ մոտ էլ համեղ տորթիկներ են լավ ստացվում: Օրինակ` Արջուկ, Կիտրոնով ու խնձորով տորթիկ, Ազնվամորիով տորթիկ ու տենց
> Մեկ-մեկ կատակներ եմ անում`ասելով, որ ապագա ամուսնուս տորթիկներ եմ միայն կերակրելու


Հիմա պատկերացրու, թե այս թեմայում ապագա ամուսինների ինչ հերթ կգոյանա: Որտե՞ղ ենք գրանցվում:

----------

Ruby Rue (13.12.2012), Մինա (13.12.2012)

----------


## Parizuhi

> Հիմա պատկերացրու, թե այս թեմայում ապագա ամուսինների ինչ հերթ կգոյանա: Որտե՞ղ ենք գրանցվում:


լօօօօօլ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Դե եթե արդեն բանը հասավ գրանցվելուն, ապա գոնե ճաշ սարքել պիտի իմանա, որ գրանցվելու հնարավորություն էլ ունենա :Cool:  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (13.12.2012), Մինա (13.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> լօօօօօլ  Դե եթե արդեն բանը հասավ գրանցվելուն, ապա գոնե ճաշ սարքել պիտի իմանա, որ գրանցվելու հնարավորություն էլ ունենա


Կանցնի՞ :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

Երբ պետք ա եղել, ամեն ինչ էլ եփել եմ` բորշչ, ծաղկակաղամբով ձվածեղ, թանով, սուպեր, սալաթներ: Հիմա մենակ սուրճ, էդ էլ ճարահատյալ ժամանակ:

----------

Arpine (13.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Երբ պետք ա եղել, ամեն ինչ էլ եփել եմ` բորշչ, ծաղկակաղամբով ձվածեղ, թանով, սուպեր, սալաթներ: Հիմա մենակ սուրճ, էդ էլ ճարահատյալ ժամանակ:


Մրցակից  :LOL:  Ես՝ մոտ տաս տեսակի օմլետ, սպագետտի կարբոնարե, խորոված, բիսկվիտներ, դե, տարբեր սուպերն ու սալացներն էլ, բնականաբար:

----------

Շինարար (13.12.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

չէ, աչքիս գնամ խոհարարական դասերի, որ էլի սենց առիթ լինի, մրցակցելու տեղ ունենամ  :Lol2:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Վառած ժարիտներ :Think:

----------

Rhayader (13.12.2012)

----------


## Parizuhi

> Կանցնի՞


Նախնական փուլը կարելի է համարել անցած :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (13.12.2012), Վոլտերա (13.12.2012)

----------


## Parizuhi

> Մրցակից  Ես՝ մոտ տաս տեսակի օմլետ, սպագետտի կարբոնարե, խորոված, բիսկվիտներ, դե, տարբեր սուպերն ու սալացներն էլ, բնականաբար:


Էս ինչ մի մրցակցություն է սկսվել, երեխեք, դուք վերջն եք :Hands Up:  :LOL: 
Հաշվի առնել է պետք, որ Ժուլիեն սարքել իմանալը առաջնային է :Cool:

----------

Rhayader (13.12.2012)

----------

